# Avrebbe dovuto avere



## Gin1-2

Come si riportano in francese tempi verbali come* avrebbe dovuto + inf*:

Es. Macchina totalmente revisionata da Sig. Pinco Pallo che _avrebbe dovuto aprire_ uno stabilimento all'estero.

???Machine totalement révisée par M. Pinco Pallo qui aurait dû ouvrir un établissement à l'étranger????


Grazie =)


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Gin1-2,
Giusto: ".. qui aurait dû ouvrir une établissement.."


----------



## Rallino

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Gin1-2,
> Giusto: ".. qui aurait dû ouvrir une établissement.."



Ciao, matou 
Con il tuo permesso, rettifico un piccolo errore di battitura per non dare l'impressione sbagliata che tu abbia fatto una correzione lì.


----------



## matoupaschat

E grazie a te, Rallino. Hai fatto benissimo a far notare la mia svista.
Un caro saluto 
Matou


----------



## Gin1-2

Merciii =)!!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Una piccola osservazione, Gin.

La frase che tu ci sottoponi non è abbastanza contestualizzata per consentirci di dirimere fra queste due possibili interpretazioni del complesso verbale:

1. Pinco Pallo _avrebbe dovuto aprire uno stabilimento all'estero _(= sarebbe stata una bella cosa se l'avesse fatto, ma non l'ha fatto) 
2.  Pinco Pallo _avrebbe dovuto aprire uno stabilimento all'estero _(= era previsto che l'aprisse) 
Forse il francese si comporta diversamente nei due casi? 

GS


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Giorgio ,
Anche in francese, la stessa frase può essere interpretata in due modi. È il tono o il contesto generale che ci consente di capire quale senso scegliere. Le nostre lingue sono davvero cugine di primo grado .
Matou


----------



## ditesmoiquellebizarrerie

À part le fait qu'"établissement" est un nom féminin, il n'y a point d'erreurs, bravo


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonjour et bienvenue sur le forum, ditesmoiquellebizarrerie 

Votre formulation laisse à penser que le mot "*établissement*" est féminin : or, il est bien masculin, comme l'avait bien écrit GinA-2 à l'origine.


----------

